

Freelancing - One Year In - TheFullStack
http://fullstack360.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/freelancing-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly/

======
jonathanjaeger
Great article. I'm on the end of the bootstrapped startup, not the freelancer,
but I've read so many blogs and heard many podcasts with freelancers. I'm
trying to be the best client possible because I want to work with top-knotch
talent on a repeated basis. It's very hard to find great developers and
designers because they're often booked solid (because they can pick and choose
their clients).

------
powatom
Thanks for this, I'm gearing up to move into freelancing myself either this
year or next, so I'm glad to read about other people's experiences wherever I
can!

